# Tas: Derwent Bream n Co



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday all

Well got my backside in gear about lunchtime :lol: Headed down river to find some shelter for some Breamin 

It was hot bright and lowtide, so things were pretty quiet in the usual haunts. Allthough I did snare a nice flattie in the first 5mins, shame I wouldnt even let my cat eat fish from this part of the river  And didnt get a pic because it went spastic when I got it onboard , dehooked itself and was quickly evicted from the island :lol: :lol: bout 50cm at a guess.

DId I mention it was hot....geez....close to 40 I reckon....us tasweigans arnt built for this stuff :lol: So I was just putting around with my feet in the water most of the time, I saw some birds working a couple of kms upriver but I couldnt even be stuff paddling upwind to get them 

Anyway, just got two Bream, both took the good ol gulp sandworm. Heres the first one a 36cm psyco, he punched well above his weight I must say, he wasnt a happy chappy :lol: 









Few secs after this pic he had another hissy fit and self evicted from the island :lol: 









It was an hour or so before the next one, it was a long time between drinks all arvo actually. But this one was a better fish and really gave me some curry  I was getting blown along the shore at a rate of knots so it took some work to get his head up, once again the rudder saved the day as I was able to steer away from the shore. Not as aggro as the first one but he knew how to throw his weight around. 2cms off my PB but still the best one since I started fishing again  









I couldnt stuff around with pics too much, I was still getting blown onto shore and dont like to take any chances with the big breeders. Took a quick measure on my net handle and send him on his way. 42cms...









After that I couldnt turn a trick for the next hour so I pulled up stumps, hot, dehydrated but content 

Cheers
Baldy

Edit: Gah!!.. I couldnt get the photo bucket pic to show full size, stoopid thing...
ps: Happy new year....hic...


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Some ver nice fish there mate.
Well done

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome fish Baldy, very well done.

Yesterday was an amazing day for temperature in Hobart, man it was hot, it would have been great out on the water.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Baldy nice fish mate, the 45cms is a beauty in particular


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Derwent bream stories always lift me up, reminds me of the old days when bent (aka scott) used to post up those whoppin bream. :lol:


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

What a cracker mate!!!

cheers

Mick


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

just love those super sized monsters down there 

congrats mate


----------



## swampy (Nov 26, 2007)

Man thems some nice fish. :shock: Well done

Swampy


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Baldman,

Good goin' with the breamski's mate 8) I went past the Lune River on the way to Cockle Creek and at the bridge it looks soooooooooo fishy, I reckon a breamski or 2. Let me know if you are interested in a yakkin trip to check it out.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all 

Steve, dunno about roids mate....unless ya class mercury, cadmium and who knows what else as roids  Its no wonder they are heavy :lol:

Hey Chief,

Cockle Creek eh, only been down there once and it rained for 3days strait :lol: hell of a spot though  After you mentioned Lune River I had a look on google earth....forget about the Breamskis mate, checkout the name of the road/beach in the bay it all flows into[not sure on name?] Its about 6kms from the ramp at the mouth to the bridge over the river...









The dropoff on the outside of that island would be interesting I reckon 8) 8) The whole area sure is fishy looking mate, Im keen 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Mate,

Lune River empties out at Southport through the narrows which at times can be quite hairy. Boats head out of Southport on their way to Pedra for southern blue fin, etc

I will have to work out a free weekend and head for the day maybe we can talk about it at the Arthurs gtg

cheers

Dave

ps I will probably be up there Friday afternoon.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahh huh Southport, Ive never fished down there but have heard of the lagoon.

Sometime in feb sounds good enough to me and like ya say we can talk turkey up at arrrfers 8)

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeDaGXIAABRfgAAQQCcACACAEAA//96gIACKiKnvRFPGiPRJ6TNRganqmymjIAaZGmQPBUDLn9clWF3//ec4eXbtHUVTuJ3TWJtYL1IquCAN0JCI2KQpW+vL3CkTdjxE0sEwK/doqWv9ULOWu04HhiFkMkRUDNCW/3EMSmvVZb2elYkHMRtGiIpIJa1WQlZ7mTI/F3JFOFCQ4NoZcg==


----------

